# Bac water storage and peptides



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Bac water i beleive can be stored at room temp no problems. But if a peptide (specifically GHRP-6) must be stored in a fridge and you use bac water to reconsitute it must the bac water be also be at the temperature of the fridge before adding it to the peptide?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i am sure adding bac water at room temp is totally fine mate.


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

All4n said:


> Bac water i beleive can be stored at room temp no problems. But if a peptide (specifically GHRP-6) must be stored in a fridge and you use bac water to reconsitute it must the bac water be also be at the temperature of the fridge before adding it to the peptide?


reps... i was wondering the exact same thing this morning when mixing. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

All4n said:


> Bac water i beleive can be stored at room temp no problems. But if a peptide (specifically GHRP-6) must be stored in a fridge and you use bac water to reconsitute it must the bac water be also be at the temperature of the fridge before adding it to the peptide?


not sure if GHRP needs to be stored differently to HGH but according to Robsta on here you don't need to store HGH in a fridge prior to reconstituting.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/73987-your-gh-delivered-cooled.html#post1202091


----------

